# Flamin' Bangle



## BangleGuy (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is one of my latest bangles made from some out-of-this-world Flamin' FBE over SS, women's size 7.5. This one is going to be hard to top! The wood is from Mount Olympus  

Thanks for looking!
[attachment=10114]


----------



## BarbS (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh Wow, that is just some kinda' beautiful!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2012)

NIce job Eric ! That is definitely an attention grabber.
Scott


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 4, 2012)

Dang Eric, if'n yer not careful, you're going to get good at this stuff!:wacko1:

Beautiful piece!

p


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2012)

Pretty stuff and a nice photo too! I saw your stuff at the Turntex booth in Waco, and it seemed like a lot of folks were interested… I'm sure Curtis gave you some feedback when he got home.


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Pretty stuff and a nice photo too! I saw your stuff at the Turntex booth in Waco, and it seemed like a lot of folks were interested… I'm sure Curtis gave you some feedback when he got home.



Thanks David, Yes this one turned out well and I like the photo too. This is the first time I had to reverse the saturation on the photos and take out some of the color as the raw photo looked fake. The bangle color looks pretty close to this on my monitor, which is unreal. 

Yes, Curtis and I are doing a little ad swapping as I have given him a shout out in my Wood Turning Design ad (just out last week). This weekend I am heading to the RMWT in Denver, should be interesting. I am hoping to find some great bangle wood.

Lastly, this is the first bangle which I turned to near completion and then put it back into the vacuum chamber immersed in BLO. I am working on the 'waterproof' bangle and trying some experiments. It actually worked very well, next time I try it I will weigh the bangle before and after to see the weight gain. I let it dry for a full day at temperature before applying the CA using the foam wiper.

Fun, fun :irishjig:


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2012)

I wouldn't think the BLO would be dry after just a day… Seems like it takes forever to dry around here.


----------

